# a4 b5 color codes



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

In case you need paint, or want to know the name of your color:


LY3H LASER RED
LY1C IMOLA YELLOW
LZ7W AVIATOR GRAY PEARL EFFECT
LZ8N ANDORA RED PEARL EFFECT
LZ9V RAVEN BLACK PEARL EFFECT
LY1T MELANGE METALLIC
LY7Q ATLAS GREY/DARK GREY
LY3C AMULET RED
LZ5S NEMO BLUE PEARL EFFECT
LX6V JASPIS GREEN
LZ9W EBONY PEARL EFFECT
LZ3S INDIA RED PEARL EFFECT
LZ5K SANTORIN BLUE PEARL EFFECT
LZ5W DENIM BLUE PEARL EFFECT
LZ3L HIBISCUS RED PEARL EFFECT
LY6J HIGHLAND GREEN/DARK GREEN
LZ6W DESERT GREEN PEARL EFFECT
LZ6H RACING GREEN PEARL EFFECT
LZ7X NIMBUS GRAY PEARL EFFECT
LY9B BRILLIANT BLACK WITH CLEARCOAT
LZ4V AMETHYST GREY
LY7T CRYSTAL SILVER
LOA9 PEARLESCENT WHITE
LOB9 PEARL WHITE PEARLESCENT
LZ6L CACTUS GREEN PEARL EFFECT
LY1B BRILLIANT YELLOW
LY3D TORNADO RED
LZ8P SABLE BROWN
LY3Y CERISE
LY7M ALUMINUM SILVER
LZ6U EMERALD MICA
LZ5M NOGARO BLUE PEARL EFFECT
L90E ALPINE WHITE
LZ5L MING BLUE PEARL EFFECT
LY1Z BAMBOO
LY3Z AUTUMN RED
LY9G CASABLANCA WHITE
LZ9U VOLCANO BLACK MICA
LZ3N RUBIN RED MICA
LZ5T EUROPA BLUE MICA
LY5T PELICAN BLUE METALLIC
LZ5S NEMO BLUE/DARK GRAY
LY6P RAGUSA GREEN
LY6L TROPIC GREEN
LY4T BYZANTINE
LY7P TITANIUM GREY
LY6M AQUA GREEN
LZ1T CASHMERE GRAY PEARL EFFECT
LY7W LIGHT SILVER METALLIC
LY7L ACHAT GRAY

If you have a color that isn't linked, post a pic in this thread *INCLUDING* color code, and PM the link to your post directly to me so I can make the required edits. Thanks!


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

LY1B BRILLIANT YELLOW


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: a4 b5 color codes (robbyb413)*

LY7W LIGHT SILVER METALLIC


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

LY7M ALUMINUM SILVER









_Modified by verb.move at 4:58 PM 10-25-2006_


_Modified by verb.move at 5:02 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: a4 b5 color codes (robbyb413)*

LY3H Laser Red


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: a4 b5 color codes (robbyb413)*

LZ9U VOLCANO BLACK MICA


















_Modified by J44KK0 at 11:09 AM 1/11/2007_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

LZ3L HIBISCUS RED PEARL EFFECT


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ylwghost)*

LZ6L CACTUS GREEN PEARL EFFECT


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

























*LZ8P*Sable Brown Mica. 
This is not my car.


----------



## matimus (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: a4 b5 color codes (robbyb413)*

LZ5K SANTORIN BLUE PEARL EFFECT
































this thread is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by matimus at 11:03 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: a4 b5 color codes (ThaCorradoKid)*

LY1T MELANGE METALLIC










_Modified by sum1namedjames at 11:34 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

got finally a new one for this topic!

LY7L - Achat Grey


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

LZ5T EUROPA BLUE MICA


----------



## mike-a (Nov 25, 2009)

*LY3Z Autumn Red Metallic*


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

LX6V Jaspis Green


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

LZ7X NIMBUS GRAY PEARL EFFECT


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

BAMBOO

Untitled by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

robbyb413 said:


> LZ6U Emerald Mica ... better to have a picture than no picture, I guess? Pic tacen from TrickieRicky's thread... :laugh:


That was the first day we got it here she is now
LZ6U


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Noticed this thread was in need of some maintenance. All cleaned up. Should be current. Lots of spots open, so if you have a car in a color that isn't currently shown in the thread, post an image in this thread them PM me the direct link to your post and I'll make the required edit. :thumbup:


----------

